
Tech worker visas face uncertain future under Trump, Sessions - SQL2219
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-trump-immigration-analysis-idUSKBN13G0J7
======
hga
tl;dr: The usual silly speculations and misstatements about Trump's position
on H-1B visas, but if they're right about Sessions (and why should I believe
that?), the position of both is "Intel yes, Infosys no".

Which will suck for the bodyshops and those employed by them, but if the
changes follow their position, it'll be as OK as it ever was for those getting
one after getting a degree here, and the actual procurement of serious, real,
albeit still "indentured", talent won't stop.

Although they might get less underpaid, Sessions had a provision in his 2015
bill that they'd go to the companies offering the highest salaries, instead of
being allocated by lottery. That would be interesting, although I can see lots
of problems unless that's adjusted for the local cost of living, fortunately
the Federal government already has mechanisms it can tap to do that.

